# Pain, Pain and More pain - Injections



## Dtownry (Feb 25, 2014)

So I have never had an issue with injection pain in any of my cycles.

Recently I started a TPP/NPP blend run injecting about 1.4 cc three days a week.  I have rotated pecs, delts, and quads.  No matter where I go the pain kicks in the second day and lasts 4-5 days.

This sucks ass.  Anyone else have any issue with these compounds?  I am warming the juice, using a small 25g x 1 pin, injecting slowly (no pain during injection) but man the pain spreads all over the site for the next couple days.  

Anyone have suggestions besides man up because I am already doing that.


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 25, 2014)

It's just the damn ester I guess.  I will just suck it up.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 25, 2014)

I've used TPP?NPP 150/100mg blend before with no pip at all.  My guess would be it's the lab and high levels of solvents.


----------



## GreatGunz (Feb 25, 2014)

First thing how do u react to prop?
phenylprop is known to give some crazy knots but I love it.

i would try refiltering it than re cook it 170-175 for 30-40 minutes in the oven.Only once did I have pain from Tpp and I heard there were some problems with mislabeled products.
that killed me


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 25, 2014)

First time with Prop so I guess not so well.

I have no idea how to filer etc but I am sure I could research it. 

The pain is pretty bad, to be honest I am getting ready to go train legs and I am not looking forward to it.  My left quad is killing me.

Thanks for the suggestions everyone I really appreciate it.


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 25, 2014)

And it's not really a knot it is more like an overall spread of pain over an entire area.  Not red or infected just sore as hell the whole muscle that is adjacent the inject site.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 25, 2014)

Contact your source and ask if they can send you some sterile oil to use to cut it with. I would do 1cc aas 1cc sterile oil.

If your new to the prop esters this could be the reasoning.


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks SF I will do that.  

My workout today was ruined.  Between my delt and my quad, getting under the squat bar today was a mess.   There goes a ****ing week of training.


----------



## GreatGunz (Feb 26, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Contact your source and ask if they can send you some sterile oil to use to cut it with. I would do 1cc aas 1cc sterile oil.
> 
> If your new to the prop esters this could be the reasoning.



^^^**^* This is where I was going with my question,Prop fkng cripples me can't use it,so u could be another to join prop sensative people.


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 26, 2014)

Gunz I appreciate it. Yea looks like I finally found something my body doesn't agree with so well.  I will try cutting it and then maybe say goodbye to prop.


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Feb 26, 2014)

Man, ull get used to it. try the above mentioned ideas. also, when i first did my first cycle of a 300 blend, i found splitting the 1ml pin into 2 0.5mgs into diff sites, it wasn't as bad.


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Feb 26, 2014)

make that 2 0.5 mLs


----------



## GreatGunz (Feb 26, 2014)

ERandICU-RN said:


> Man, ull get used to it. try the above mentioned ideas. also, when i first did my first cycle of a 300 blend, i found splitting the 1ml pin into 2 0.5mgs into diff sites, it wasn't as bad.



Bro,
If he has a sensitivity to the Propionic Acid he will not get used to it.You don't get use to an allergy do you?


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Feb 26, 2014)

you actually can get "used to" an allergy, its called "desensitization". But i was simply saying he will get used to working thru it. 2 smaller areas of pain is better than 1 large area of pain just in my mind.


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 26, 2014)

I am going to try and split up tomorrows pin into two sites.  I will report back.  Hate to see this gear not be used.

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 27, 2014)

Running Optimum Pharma Deca/Test and am in just over a week into cycle.  First pin to glute gave me near unbearable pain for a week that still hasn't completely subsided.  Next pin in delt wasn't MUCH better, but last two pins are barely sore at all.  Give it time brother.  Hope it works itself out.


----------



## will (Feb 27, 2014)

If ur still walking its possible that it could ease up. I've seen prop lock guys legs up to where they couldn't walk. First time I shot sus I ended up on crutches for a week. If it doesn't calm down after a few weeks of same pin site then it may be time to move on.


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 27, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> I've used TPP?NPP 150/100mg blend before with no pip at all.  My guess would be it's the lab and high levels of solvents.


I agree with this ^^^^ its not the ester its most likely the brand or lab and how it was made. I use Sustanon all of the time with no issues, I remember I once used this one brand and every single shot felt like a horse kicked me in my ass. I was practically crippled. if you mix it with a cc or two of something else that usually works.


----------



## beasto (Feb 27, 2014)

Get yourself some zyrtec and pop it 10 mins before you pin, this was told to me by my physician. So i tried it and wham bam it worked. I don't know if it will for you, but I think it's worth a shot bro!


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 27, 2014)

1) Tissue Irritation
This is probably the most likely cause of post injection pain and the least serious. Tissue irritation is likely to start 12-24 hours after injection, pain can be mild to moderate depending on the level of tissue irritation and the volume injected. The injection site is likely to swell within the muscle, maybe red and likely to be warm and very firm to the touch. The pain and swelling will start to fade after 72 hours and can last over a week in the worst cases. The most likely causes of tissue irritation are:
The hormone crashes out of the solution in the depot. This causes crystallization of the hormone, this in turn places a lot of pressure on the nerve endings in the muscle belly causing knotting, swelling and pain - this is most common in long chain esters, high mg/ml concentration gear and gear compounded with less than idea oil blends.
A reaction to the acid compounds within the ester. With the metabolic breakdown of the ester attached to the hormone free form acids are released which can cause the muscle tissue rapid irritation at the injection site – this is most common with propionic acid of the propionate ester. Poor quality raw materials also liberate more freeform acids.


Excessive preservative. If too much benzyl Alcohol is used to formulate the solution inflammation and pain may result. Pharma grade usually contains 0.9% Benzyl alcohol where the common senseu states UGL products contain on average 2%. Anything above 1.2% offers no added anti-microbial effects. Due to water soluable nature of benzyl alcohol tissue irritation of this nature has been known to “travel” as the excessive alcohol diss via the blood stream. This is most common with injection into the quads (vastus lateralis).The pain travels down toward the knee. This may however be in part due to lymphatic drainage and leads me nicely to my next point.
Ice and ibuprofen may help with the swelling. Hot baths, showers and massage of the injection site may help to distribute the injection and reduce pain.


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 27, 2014)

A few years ago when I first tried prop it Took me damn near 3 weeks to get used to it. It did eventually become nearly painless though. good luck bro


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 1, 2014)

See this is why I love you guys...everyone really cares.  I appreciate all the advice and am going to try each suggestion.  Currently I have divide the doses into two pins, two different spots, and am using slins for pec and delt.  Seems to help some.  

I will report back so that the next sucker this happens to has something for a reference.

Thanks again.

-D


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 1, 2014)

I tried prop and quit. I have to labor at work and that shit ruined me. No thanks.


----------



## italian1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Damn Jaxny that's a very informative post. I personally thank you.


----------



## meat (Mar 1, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Thanks SF I will do that.
> 
> My workout today was ruined.  Between my delt and my quad, getting under the squat bar today was a mess.   There goes a ****ing week of training.



Exactly! With pip that bad, workouts are ruined, meaning 2 steps forward, 4 steps back. I HATE bad pip. Just wish the "old days" were back when I got human grade gear that was legit, and mostly painless...


----------



## meat (Mar 1, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> 1) Tissue Irritation
> This is probably the most likely cause of post injection pain and the least serious. Tissue irritation is likely to start 12-24 hours after injection, pain can be mild to moderate depending on the level of tissue irritation and the volume injected. The injection site is likely to swell within the muscle, maybe red and likely to be warm and very firm to the touch. The pain and swelling will start to fade after 72 hours and can last over a week in the worst cases. The most likely causes of tissue irritation are:
> The hormone crashes out of the solution in the depot. This causes crystallization of the hormone, this in turn places a lot of pressure on the nerve endings in the muscle belly causing knotting, swelling and pain - this is most common in long chain esters, high mg/ml concentration gear and gear compounded with less than idea oil blends.
> A reaction to the acid compounds within the ester. With the metabolic breakdown of the ester attached to the hormone free form acids are released which can cause the muscle tissue rapid irritation at the injection site – this is most common with propionic acid of the propionate ester. Poor quality raw materials also liberate more freeform acids.
> ...



Outstanding post!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Chairman510 (Mar 1, 2014)

Love the info on this thread!


----------

